# Eine Kerze für Amy Winehouse+Gedenkforum



## DER SCHWERE (24 Juli 2011)

Hallo leute schaut mal in diesem Link dort habe ich eine Kerze für Amy angezündet . Eine Kerze anzünden
leider könnt ihr dort nichts hinterlassen also schreibt eure gedanken hier ins Forum.







Machs gut du verrücktes Huhn
(farewell you crazy chick)​


----------



## Mandalorianer (24 Juli 2011)

*Amy Winehouse ist tot: Ein Nachruf !!!*

*Amy Winehouse ist tot: Ein Nachruf !!!
​*
Amy Jade Winehouse wird am 14. September 1983 in Enfield, London geboren. Sie wächst als Tochter des Jazzmusikers und Taxifahrers Mitchell Winehouse und der Apothekerin Janis Winehouse und zusammen mit ihrem älteren Bruder Alex in Southgate in London auf. Ihre Eltern trennten sich, als sie neun Jahre alt ist. Im Alter von zwölf Jahren beginnt Amy an der Sylvia Young’s Theatre School zu lernen – eine Schule für britische Nachwuchskünstler. Mit 16 Jahren verlässt sie allerdings die Schule. Nebenbei spielte Amy aber fleißig in einem Jazz-Orchester mit. Später besucht sie die BRIT School for Performing Arts in Selhurst.

Mit 18 unterschreibt Winehouse ihren ersten Plattenvertrag bei Island Records. Für ihr Debütalbum “Frank”, das im Jahr 2003 erscheint, erhält sie eine Nominierung für die Brit Awards.

Im Jahr 2006 veröffentlicht Amy ihr zweites Album, “Back to Black”. Am 08. Januar 2008 erreicht die Platte erstmals die Spitzenposition der deutschen Albumcharts.

Die bereits im Frühling 2007 veröffentliche Single “Rehab” steigt im Februar 2008 zudem nochmals in die Deutschen Single-Charts ein. Mitte Februar 2008 erreicht das Lied Platz 44. Zum einjährigen Charts-Jubiläum in Deutschland erhält “Back To Black” im März 2008 Doppel-Platin und Anfang März 2008 erreicht die erste Singleauskopplung “Rehab eine weitere Spitzenposition – nach 22 Wochen in den Charts erreicht die Scheibe dann Platz 23.

Neben ihrem musikalischen Talent fällt Amy Winehouse aber auch durch ihr extravagantes Äußeres auf, womit sie teilweise stilprägend wirkt. So bewirkt sie ein Revival der Beehive-Frisur aus den 60er Jahren und trägt damit zur Popularität des Madonna-Piercings bei. Karl Lagerfeld übernimmt bei einer Chanel-Modenschau im Jahr 2007 sogar Winehouse’ Stil; die Models trugen Beehives und wurden wie Winehouse geschminkt. Für ihr Auftreten wird sie von Anna Wintour, der Chefredakteurin der US-Ausgabe der “Vogue”, gelobt und angeworben. Jedoch wird zugleich ihr Kleidungsstil von Richard Blackwell, der jährlich die Liste der am schlechtesten angezogenen Frauen im “People” Magazine veröffentlicht, stark kritisiert – sie landet auf seiner Rangliste 2007 auf Platz zwei nach Victoria Beckham.

Winehouse wird im Jahr 2008 insgesamt sechs Mal für den Grammy nominiert und erhält die Auszeichnung letztlich in fünf Kategorien. An der Grammy-Verleihung in Los Angeles kann sie allerdings nur per Satellitenübertragung teilnehmen, da sie zunächst kein Visum für die Einreise erhielt. Als eine Bewilligung ausgesprochen wurde, war der Termin zur rechtzeitigen Teilnahme überschritten.

Amy selbst ordnet sich übrigens unter Berufung auf “TLC” und Salt’N'Pepa im Soul-Genre ein. Sie wandelt damit auf den Spuren der Londoner Mod-Kultur der 60er Jahre: Soul als Ausdruck von Subversion und Eskapismus. Dagegen schätzen die meisten Kritiker ihre Musik als Pop-Jazz bzw. zeitgenössischen Jazz ein. Auf ihrem zweiten Album “Back to Black” überwiegen Soul-Elemente mit deutlichen Anleihen bei Motown und der amerikanischen Musik der sechziger Jahre. Bei einigen Stücken des Albums (beispielsweise bei der Singleauskopplung “Rehab”) wird sie von den “Dap-Kings” begleitet, einer US-amerikanischen Band, die sich ebenfalls dem Soul und Funk der sechziger Jahre verschrieben hat.

Am 18. Mai 2007 heiratet Amy Winehouse den Musiker Blake Fielder-Civil. Im Juli 2008 wird Fielder-Civil verhaftet – ihm wird vorgeworfen, zusammen mit einem anderen Mann einen Barkeeper angegriffen zu haben. Zudem soll er diesen später überredet haben, nicht als Zeuge in dem Prozess auszusagen. Anfang 2009 kommt der Musiker wieder frei.

2008 gerät Amy Winehouse auch wegen des neuen “Bond”-Songs in die Schlagzeilen. Eigentlich hätte sie den Titelsong für “Ein Quantum Trost” beisteuern soll. Nach langem Hin- und Her wird im Juli jedoch bekannt, dass Jack White und Alicia Keys den “Bond”-Titeltrack produzieren und singen werden.

Und auch ansonsten läuft es im Jahr 2008 nicht besonders gut für Amy. Zumindest was ihr Privatleben anbelangt. Wiederholt macht sie durch Drogeneskapaden und Ausraster von sich reden. Ihren Mitmenschen gegenüber neigt sie immer wieder zu Handgreiflichkeiten. Auf ihre eigenen Fans, ihren Bodyguard und auf Paparazzi soll sie bereits eingeprügelt haben. Um ihre Gesundheit ist es nach wie vor eher schlecht bestellt. Oft sieht sie sich deshalb gezwungen, Konzerttermine kurzfristig abzusagen.

Trotz der Negativschlagzeilen wird Amy Winehouse immer berühmter. Seit Juli 2008 ist sie sogar als Wachsfigur bei “Madame Tussauds” in London zu bewundern.

Im Dezember 2008 reist Amy auf die Karibikinsel St. Lucia, um sich dort zu erholen. Außerdem will sie auf der Insel an neuen Songs arbeiten. Aber auch dort entkommt die Sängerin den Medien nicht. Immer wieder tauchen Fotos einer völlig betrunkenen Amy auf. Außerdem zeigt sie sich auch mit wechselnden Männern in der Öffentlichkeit auf. Ihr Ehemann fühlt sich betrogen und reicht Anfang 2009 die Scheidung ein. Im April tauchen dann Gerüchte auf, er habe mit einer Mitpatientin in der Entzugsklinik ein Kind gezeugt. Diese erweisen sich als wahr. Amy ist am Boden zerstört.

Im Juli 2009 kehrt Amy nach London zurück. Am 16. Juli wird sie von Blake Fielder-Civil geschieden, die Scheidung tritt sechs Wochen später offiziell in Kraft. Schon wenige Wochen nach dem Gerichtstermin erklärt Amy allerdings, dass sie ihren Ex-Mann zurück will und er ihre große Liebe ist.

Im August 2010 tritt Amy überraschend beim englischen V Festival auf. Sie liefert eine ordentliche Leistung ab und wirkt gesund und clean. Wenige Tage später leistet sie sich in London allerdings einen zweitätigen Partymarathon, der natürlich von der Presse ausgeschlachtet wird. Ihr Vater fürchtet einen Rückfall in alte Gewohnheiten.

Im Frühjahr 2010 zeigt sich Amy mit einem neuen Mann an ihrer Seite – der Glückliche heißt Reg Travis und ist Regisseur. Amy führt mit ihm bis Frühjahr 2011 eine On-Off-Beziehung. Immer wieder ist auch von ihrem Babywunsch die Rede.

2011 ist Amys geplantes neues Album immer wieder das große Thema. Die Plattenfirma und verschiedene Produzenten lassen immer wieder verlauten, die Künstlerin habe ihre dritte Studioplatte fast fertig. Im Mai wird überraschend eine Europa-Tournee der Künstlerin angekündigt. Wenige Tage später landet Amy wegen ihrer Alkoholsucht in einer Entzugsklinik. Ärzte erklären, wenn die Sängerin nicht bald die Finger von Drogen und Alkohol lasse, sei ihr Leben in Gefahr. Nach rund zehn Tagen wird sie aus der Klinik entlassen.

Am 18. Juni feiert Amy dann in Belgrad den Tourauftakt. Das Konzert wird ein Desaster. Die Künstlerin betritt total zugedröht und betrunken die Bühne. Das Publikum buht sie aus und sie bricht die Show vorzeitig ab. Wenig später sagt ihr Management alle weiteren Termine der Tournee ab. Amy kehrt nach London zurück.

Im Juli berichtet die englische Presse immer wieder über Alkoholabstürze der Sängerin. Am 20. Juli betritt Amy dann wieder die Bühne. Sie macht einen Überraschungsauftritt bei einem Konzert ihres Patenkindes Dionne Bromfield. Auch hier ist die 27-Jährige schwer betrunken und blamiert sich.

Am 23. Juli wird Amy von Polizei und Rettungsdienst leblos in ihrer Wohnung in Camden, London aufgefunden. Sie wird noch vor Ort für tot erklärt. Es wird vermutet, dass die Sängerin an einer Überdosis gestorben ist. Eine Gewissheit wird jedoch erst eine Obduktion bringen.


*Liebe Amy jetzt bist du bei den Engeln 
und Grüss mir Jim 
Greetz vom Gollum*


----------



## korat (24 Juli 2011)

*Es ist einfach sehr traurig und sehr schade, dass Amy Winehouse tot ist !

Ich kenne sie nicht - kenne nur ihre wunderbare Musik - sie hatte das Talent, welches vielen, noch erfolreicheren "Gesangsstars" ganz einfach fehlt. 

Scheinbar hat sich ihre nahe Umgebung nicht allzu sehr um Amy gekümmert, sondern umso mehr darum, möglichst viel Geld mit ihr zu verdienen - wie sonst war es möglich, dass man sie neulich in Belgrad in absolut kranker Verfassung auf die Bühne gelassen hat.

Natürlich kann man sagen, selbst schuld...aber in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass ihre exzessive Lebensweise ein schon lange währte, haben ihr wohl wahre Freunde gefehlt, die dieser anscheinend labilen jungen Frau rechtzeitig hätten beistehen können.

Ich hoffe, es geht Dir jetzt besser, Amy !*


----------



## congo64 (24 Juli 2011)

das was korat hier geschrieben hat, finde ich sehr richtig, in allen Belangen


----------



## Baerli32 (24 Juli 2011)

Amy hätte schon lange von der Bühne weggeholt gehört und auch vor der Öffentlichkeit geschützt  wer weiß, vielleicht hätte sie sich in ein bis zwei Jahren wieder gefangen...


----------



## stepi (25 Juli 2011)

Danke Gollum für den ausführlichen Nachruf! R.I.P. Amy


----------



## Claudia (7 Aug. 2011)

Tittelelli schrieb:


> Mir kommen die Tränen



wenn es dich nicht interessiert dann öffne den Thread doch nicht, deine dummen Kommentare überall nerven langsam


----------



## alexhoerath (10 Aug. 2011)

Claudia schrieb:


> wenn es dich nicht interessiert dann öffne den Thread doch nicht, deine dummen Kommentare überall nerven langsam



Ein wahres Wort Claudia:thumbup:


----------



## Sir Batzi (10 Aug. 2011)

Eine geniale Sängerin die der Menschheit noch viel Freude bringen hätte können.
R.I.P.


----------



## ninuka (13 Aug. 2011)

Angesichts dessen, dass sich unzählige, untalentierte sogenannte Musiker im Musikbusiness tummeln, die einen mit ihrer ebenso talentfreien Musik quälen, ist der Tod von A.Winehouse wenigstens für die musikwelt immens gross. Davon abgesehen und aus der Distanz betrachtet...der Vater scheint ein ziemliches Arschloch mit Geltungsdrang zu sein...


----------

